# Silvia S15



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm havin trouble finding out how much an S15 Silvia costs and how much it would cost to ship it to the U.S. Does anybody know any websites or someting?


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

doesn't motorex export them?
their site, i think, is www.skylinegtr.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

i checked that site and it's just skylines that they export.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Perhaps contact MotoRex via email or phone and ask who imports Sylvias --- someone has to. My guess for locations around the US to do the imports would be the NW, Cali, Miami, and NYC. I swore MotoRex pulled in other cars like Lancer Evos, STis, etc.... hmmm, maybe it was just a dream.


----------

